# AMDetails Unit Preparation – Elgin, Moray



## AMDetails

*AMDetails New HQ - Elgin, Moray*

Hello guys,
Since joining we have been terribly quiet in the open forum. Most the reason for this has been biding, winning and then preparing a unit in Elgin.

So here it is, the new home of AMDetails
5 Chanonry Spur
Chanonry Industrial estate
Elgin
Moray

It's been busy times but I will let the images do the talking



























So day one we removed all the rubbish and then swept the floor. 3 TIMES!




























We were getting nowhere; the dust was just lifting and settling, made for some great dust bogies. Next day out came the pressure washer.

Much better method millions of dirt!




























So this was then left for a day to dry.

Most of this work was carried out whilst still doing some mobile work. On a lovely R8 Pictures may come soon. But client not sure about releasing the images for promotional use. Will do a write up if i get permission.

The walls where then painted with an industrial sprayer late in the night! Then we prepped the floor again for painting. Swept then hovered.










Then out with the floor paint.





































So all that's happened since these photos is a 2nd coat on the floor.

This week its more painting.


Boarder 
General Paint Tidy up 
Bog and wash room 

Also got the division to build, reception / services counter, CCTV , phone line, Chip & pin and the Alarm. It's all go!
Will keep you all up to day and information on the open day will follow soon.
Thanks
Alan


----------



## North east Car Care

Cracking work Alan


----------



## Derekh929

Great airy space good with the clear roof sheets can see a lift going in there with that height


----------



## Envy Car Care

Looking good Alan, a lot of work going on there


----------



## tom-225

Looks good there Alan make sure you keep us updated i love a unit build lol


----------



## Driftland Liaison

Well done Alan Look forward to seeing it take shape and all the best for this year


----------



## leemckenna

nice work


----------



## slineclean

looking nice and look forward to seeing more pics


----------



## AMDetails

Thanks guys. Just uploading the SLR now


----------



## AMDetails

Small update
Masked and painted on a border to tidy the finish on the connection from floor to wall.

Also the Alarm has begun to be installed. Pictures of that will follow later.




























Alan


----------



## Miguel Pestana

Great unit, congrats


----------



## rhys78

Looking good. Congrats!


----------



## verbarthe

Remember to post on here when the shop opens , looking very good


----------



## alan_mcc

It's came a long way since seeing it less than a week ago. It's all coming together now.


----------



## DMH-01

It's coming along nicely mate :thumb:


----------



## Falon

where you gonna wash cars? Can't see any water outlet in the floor


----------



## AMDetails

Were based in the Highlands of Scotland.

So strict water rules here.

We will run a wash pad set up out side the unit.

Al


----------



## craigblues

Love it!


----------



## leemckenna

looks great


----------



## Steve220

Al - when are you going to be ready for business? I need the paint correcting


----------



## -Kev-

Falon said:


> where you gonna wash cars? Can't see any water outlet in the floor


don't think Alan mentioned washing cars in the unit?....

coming along nicely Alan


----------



## AMDetails

Steve220 said:


> Al - when are you going to be ready for business? I need the paint correcting


For a fellow server. I can make space buddy. Believe we met / spoke briefly at last years elgin show. It was a bit of a mess but from what I remember your car was a very high standard. Cracking attention to detail.

Give me a pm or call.


----------



## Steve220

Its minor stuff on mine i think. But when the light hits her i can see <shudder> sponge marks.


----------



## Phil H

very nice indeed mate keep them pics comin!


----------



## ben-150

Looks nice:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare

Looking good Alan, plenty there to keep you out of trouble! 

Alex


----------



## AMDetails

Plenty finishing touches done. Pictures will come soon,

Tomorrow we start on the reception area and counter. Will remember to take the camera i promise.

Won’t be long now before we are officially open!


----------



## CraigQQ

looking good for such a short amount of time. well done


----------



## AMDetails

Cheers. Craig been at it every day. Silly long hours. 

Had a great supportive group of friends. Who have also helped In the evenings

Can't make money with out it being finished


----------



## CraigQQ

floor needs repainted in mine but it will last 'til winter when I'm quiet and i'll do it then.
don't want to take a whole week out of the busy summer period to paint the floor.


----------



## AMDetails

Yeah that's been a week for me now. Time to test the wash pad and then pull a car in for the floor test.


----------



## CraigQQ

:thumb: I couldn't be doing with that washpad nonsense back in scotland.. hopefully it wont reach this far south lol SEPA are off their heads


----------



## AMDetails

So more action at the unit today.
With the help of a few friends the counter / customer waiting area has been built













































































































Just got to get it prepped for painting then that's another thing ticked off the list!


----------



## Derekh929

Very tidy guys great job so far


----------



## bigslippy

Coming along very nicely Al:thumb:


----------



## AMDetails

Thanks Guys. Hard work but luckily ive lots of good friends helping. Can see alot of mates rates jobs comming up.


----------



## jamesgti

Coming along nicely.


----------



## tom-225

showing a build like this is really making me debate getting a unit instead of going mobile !!! hmmmm that counter is work of art though ! hell of alot of work gone into that well done


----------



## verbarthe

Gets better with each post , looking Really good now, lot of work has been put in there and it shows.:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

AMDetails said:


> Thanks Guys. Hard work but luckily ive lots of good friends helping. *Can see alot of mates rates jobs comming up.*


You're damn right.


----------



## puppag

Looking good mucka, almost there.


----------



## AMDetails

Aye I keep telling my self that. 

But the list gets bigger.


----------



## CraigQQ

all worth it in the end alan.


----------



## alan_mcc

AMDetails said:


> Aye I keep telling my self that.
> 
> But the list gets bigger.


When's the helicopter landing pad coming?

Did swing in by at 6.30pm with the girlfriend as we decided to go up to Elgin, no one was about though! Be up next week :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

gone home by 6.30... lightwieghts 

:lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

Trust me craig, I'd be going home at 6.30pm if I'd done the amount of work Alan and a few helpers had done in the past week.. 

I did my part, I hoovered some of the floor!!


----------



## CraigQQ

what a shock al.. you came in to help then stood about talking and watching others work?
where have we seen that before? oh aye.. micks mundaneo!! :lol:


pfffft.. you scottish boys don't know what real work is


----------



## AMDetails

Ha ha yeah no late night's on a Sunday. Had dinner to get home too. 

Was a family affair today though. Sarah , peppa the pup and I are covered in paint!


----------



## CraigQQ

pets are such a pain when your painting lol.. you never see them near the paint yet they always appear... covered in the stuff :lol:


----------



## Steve220

Might have to pop by for a nose


----------



## AMDetails

Sure buddy. There all day. 

Or add us on facebook I always check.in when there prepping.


----------



## alan_mcc

Will pop along today? :thumb:


----------



## Steve220

You goin to have a grand opening meet?


----------



## Nath

good going! That place is huge!! I bet your business rates are through the roof!


----------



## AMDetails

Steve220 said:


> You goin to have a grand opening meet?


Sure meets always welcome.

I'll trade there for a month or two before grand open day. Just so that I get things and systems right.


----------



## AMDetails

Sorry I've been so long in updating this thread. We got the place finished then had cars in.

Just got internet online @ the unit yesterday so now I can update at work.

So we then put a white wash on the counter as a primer.










After this we introduced the Blue! Seems such a shame to be paining this counter but it's actually quite good now finished.


















Then our sign arrived 


























So.

The counter graphics will arrive Saturday.
Since then we have been busy with a Golf enhancement + Engine and a Range Rover Protection + Engine + Interior





































Nothing that makes for the amazing 50/50s

but will try put some write ups together and get them up.

check out our Twitter & FB page for daily updates of what we are doing 

Alan :buffer:


----------



## DetailMyCar

Awesome work Alan and congrats to you for getting it sorted - Looks like you've been working really hard so hope it all goes well for you!!

Speak soon mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Great stuff Alan!!


----------



## amiller

Top Work. Very impressive. Will try and find some of your products and then pop along and buy them!


----------



## AMDetails

Cheers guys.

So much admin to try sort before next week!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing

Unit looks great!!! Massive turn around.


----------



## Derekh929

Hi coming along great hard work paying off, good luck


----------



## alexj

*looks wicked *


----------



## AMDetails

Plenty more has happened. Just need time to upload pictures


----------



## Leemack

Nice job Alan :thumb:

I know the feeling


----------



## oliver.james

Nice job! Looks very neat and tidy.


----------



## lisaclio

great looking unit


----------



## AMDetails

Concours Car Care said:


> Nice job Alan :thumb:
> 
> I know the feeling


Ive also got the range rover protection to write. BMW mini tomorrow thurs. Then brand spank Audi Q7 on Fri. So could be sat till I'm free to play online.


----------



## drka-drka

Glad found this so close to me, saves me having to hike into PB everytime I want some decent kit.

Spoke to you on phone at lunch looking forward coming in this week for a nose. Got few questions regarding getting my Leon ready for the big dub shows


----------



## AMDetails

Hello guys,

We are looking to increase our presence on Detailing world. So as part of that we thought we should update some of our old posts.

So leading on from the original post we had just completed our customer counter.

So we got these keter cupboards which we still use today! (21/01/2015)










After some time we have to refresh the floor to keep the unit looking sharp. This is done roughly every 6 months.



















So after both sides of the company were showing good growth we required a lot more storage. Less customers were staying during their services so we decided to reduce the 'Customer Area'

The counter was moved forward and given a fresh coat of paint.



















Then it was time to bring the fish tank from home to AMDetails to entertain the customers.










Peppa pup working flat out as usual!










Then a temporary counter was installed to help keep things off the floor and improve general tidiness. It was always known that this was going to be moved eventually but it was necessary at the time with budget and requirements.










Then the saving began, and once the next step was ready we went shopping.




























The cupboards were then tried for size!










Onto fitting the gloss white doors










It was then onto fitting the lower cupboards to be used in the same fashion, storage of tools and consumables.




























And a finished shot of the rearmost set complete and doors aligned.



















The next purchase required the installation of an 16amp 240v plug into the wall....










A scissor lift! This was purchased to save money on chiropractor bills.










More updates to follow in the week :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

Looking good mate ! Like the tank with the gold severum !!! Makes me miss mine


----------



## AMDetails

Bigoggy said:


> Looking good mate ! Like the tank with the gold severum !!! Makes me miss mine


Thanks. Its so much fresher now and we have a mating pair also.


----------



## James_R

Good work fellas.
Liking the look of that lift :thumb:

Nice part of the country Elgin.
Been up there a few times, years and years ago when I had designed some steelwork for the Tarmac Plant there, (I was only about 20, and the site lads who were 'hosting' me laid down the challenge of getting through 10 pints of Gillespies in one night - I did it but I was sick a hell at the B&B)
The 9 hour drive back to Nottingham the following morning was, er, not the best (in a transit pick up:lol

...and not so long ago me and my old man went up doing the Whisky Trail, and had two bases for a few days, Pitlochry and Elgin. Premier Inn was great for having a quick drive down to Dufftown and wandering around Glenfiddich and Balvenie.
24 distilleries in less than a week, and I wasn't driving - great


----------



## m4rkymark

Can I ask what scissor lift you bought? I'm thinking about one just now and have come across several models but seem to be leaning towards a strongman. Have you actually used it in anger yet? If so Whats the biggest/heaviest car you have had on it?


----------



## AMDetails

James_R said:


> Good work fellas.
> Liking the look of that lift :thumb:
> 
> Nice part of the country Elgin.
> Been up there a few times, years and years ago when I had designed some steelwork for the Tarmac Plant there, (I was only about 20, and the site lads who were 'hosting' me laid down the challenge of getting through 10 pints of Gillespies in one night - I did it but I was sick a hell at the B&B)
> The 9 hour drive back to Nottingham the following morning was, er, not the best (in a transit pick up:lol
> 
> ...and not so long ago me and my old man went up doing the Whisky Trail, and had two bases for a few days, Pitlochry and Elgin. Premier Inn was great for having a quick drive down to Dufftown and wandering around Glenfiddich and Balvenie.
> 24 distilleries in less than a week, and I wasn't driving - great


We like your style James.

When your next on your trip up pop in and have a sobering coffee? :thumb:


----------



## AMDetails

m4rkymark said:


> Can I ask what scissor lift you bought? I'm thinking about one just now and have come across several models but seem to be leaning towards a strongman. Have you actually used it in anger yet? If so Whats the biggest/heaviest car you have had on it?


Hello Mark,

Used in anger did make us laugh.

There isn't a car we haven't been able to lift. Some require some extra tools we have made just to help with distributing the load on the platform.

Have a Google. Find one that fits your requirements. we went for this one due to the pneumatic lock. not just hydraulic. plus I'm not allowed to dig up my floor. so it was static or a mobile solution we required. so opted for this machine.

In short, see your insurance, budget, goals and then eliminate the options from there. As one persons ramp could be completely different from your needs.

Alan Medcraf


----------



## Franzpan

Looking good. Very tidy.

Is that a full height lift? I just took delivery of mine last week. Will be installed over the next few weeks. Going to sink it into the floor as I don't have a huge amount of space, so at least I'll still have full floor space when the lift is down.


----------



## m4rkymark

AMDetails said:


> Hello Mark,
> 
> Used in anger did make us laugh.
> 
> There isn't a car we haven't been able to lift. Some require some extra tools we have made just to help with distributing the load on the platform.
> 
> Have a Google. Find one that fits your requirements. we went for this one due to the pneumatic lock. not just hydraulic. plus I'm not allowed to dig up my floor. so it was static or a mobile solution we required. so opted for this machine.
> 
> In short, see your insurance, budget, goals and then eliminate the options from there. As one persons ramp could be completely different from your needs.
> 
> Alan Medcraf


alan this is for use at home so I don't have to worry about insurance etc. - like you though I cant dig my floor up and sink something into the floor as its solid rock underneath and don't have space for a full size ramp hence the reason looking for a scissor ramp. many thanks for your thoughts and considerations though.


----------



## James_R

AMDetails said:


> We like your style James.
> 
> When your next on your trip up pop in and have a sobering coffee? :thumb:


:thumb:

Met you a while back Alan when you were down here at Jim Whites unit, I think we had a coffee then.
I had lent a hand on a Clio Trophy that he was detailing a few days earlier and popped my head in to see how things were. Cant remember what you were both doing, might have been something tasty like an Aston or Bentley?

He lives round the corner from me.


----------



## AMDetails

Quick update.

Snapped this morning to help update our facebook page.

Thought you may want to see the progress. Also shows our partitioned off area / Feature wall.


----------



## 20vKarlos

Awesome space! Love threads like this! Keep them coming :thumb:


----------



## nappy

Been following this build for a long time. Great stuff.


----------



## rojer386

I worked up in Lossiemouth for a number of years and spent a small fortune on delivery of my detailing products to the "Highlands". If only you guys had been open then. 

Great looking unit and the results speak for themselves.


----------

